# Silverleaf Pet Policy



## abbekit (Dec 30, 2009)

I know they have stopped allowing pets via and RCI exchange but what about trading with the indy exchange companies?  I don't see any restrictions.  Also what about rentals from owners?  I'm still hopeful that I can take my dog with me this winter for a nice trip.  We've exchanged a number of times with various Silverleaf resorts and like them but I'm unhappy with the no pets policy via RCI.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 31, 2009)

Call the resort and ask.  

They said they were not allowing pets via RCI anymore, but I booked before they changed the policy.  When I called she said owners can bring pets, but not RCI exchanger.  Why the difference?  Don't know.  She said I could bring my pets when I asked about it.

I would call and ask you may get a different answer.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Call the resort and ask.
> 
> They said they were not allowing pets via RCI anymore, but I booked before they changed the policy.  When I called she said owners can bring pets, but not RCI exchanger.  Why the difference?  Don't know.  She said I could bring my pets when I asked about it.
> 
> I would call and ask you may get a different answer.




Definately will get different answers.... I have talked to different people and get different stories every time.  I have heard that owners can bring their pets if their contract says Pets Allowed.  I have also heard all owners can bring pets.  The Pet Fee is $75 now and you must have your pet's vaccination records with you or an additional $75 will be charged but they have waived this charge for the first time.  As an owner I have not seen any official written notice on this yet.  No RCI exchanges are allowed pets.  Don't know about rentals.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a booking for the summer and my confirmation letter says pets are allowed.  I will certainly be calling prior to going to confirm that. 

In late 2008 they said it was the last year for pets, no pets for exchangers in 2009.  However we have called in advance and have been allowed to bring pets twice in 2009 already.


----------



## mshatty (Jan 3, 2010)

Sandy,

Which resort is your confirmation from?


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 3, 2010)

It seems there is nothing standard with Silverleaf.  Be sure to check each resort and get a name and even if you can get a written confirmation email if pet is allowed just to be on the safe side. And don't forget the vaccination papers. Good luck.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 4, 2010)

mshatty said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Which resort is your confirmation from?



Galveston Seaside Resort

When I booked it May 2009 the confirmation letters still said Pets allowed.

I had 2 bookings in July 2009 for Hill Country Resort, both booked in 2008.  Both confirmations letters still said pets allowed.  We brought our pets and were allowed to bring them in, but were told as of 2009 RCI exchangers who NO longer allowed pets.  Only owners.

We stayed at Piney Shores in August 2009 and also brought Pets.  We officially stayed for a long weekend as an owners getaway (long story) even though we are NOT owners.


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 7, 2010)

When Silverleaf built the Presidential units, those were to be "no pets."  The fee is a way to extract more money from owners.  I did not know guests were treated differently, but see no sense in that policy.  Owners have no say in anything Silverleaf does.  We also were told Beach Club owners were the only ones who could stay at the "BC", but we have stayed there twice.  And it is now Beach Club Presidential, "BP".  Those units are very nice and spacious.  The latest change is "no smoking" in any of the units.


----------

